# choosing fixtures for area lighting



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

Are there any tools online to help choose fixtures for area lighting? I need to come up with a plan for lighting an area but I've never done anything like that before. Where do I start?

This is an grassy, outdoor area where people will be walking around after dark for an event on the site


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Electron_Sam78 said:


> Are there any tools online to help choose fixtures for area lighting? I need to come up with a plan for lighting an area but I've never done anything like that before. Where do I start?
> 
> This is an grassy, outdoor area where people will be walking around after dark for an event on the site


 Take a look at this..http://ecmweb.com/mag/electric_understanding_outdoor_area/


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Have fun:
http://www.lightinglayouts.com/


----------



## LightsRus (Sep 12, 2010)

Here's an IES file viewer from Philips
http://www.sitelighting.com/footprints_download.cfm 
that lets you merge photometric files and see the effect.

Just download to your computer and load in the IES files.


----------



## bobbyho (Oct 15, 2007)

Is this area surrounded by trees or a building. Some downlighting would be nice.


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

It has a few trees and a large picnic shelter but mostly a lot of open area


----------



## bobbyho (Oct 15, 2007)

If the trees are close enough, I would use downlighting. I am not sure what the area will be used for but if you want to see an example of what I mean check out the gallery page of my website. Sorry for the shameless plug but it is the only way I can describe what I am talking about. There is a photo called the "Enchanted Pathway". It will be one of the thumbnails that just has an X due to the fact that it is a large picture. http://www.rlielectric.com.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

bobbyho said:


> If the trees are close enough, I would use downlighting. I am not sure what the area will be used for but if you want to see an example of what I mean check out the gallery page of my website. Sorry for the shameless plug but it is the only way I can describe what I am talking about. There is a photo called the "Enchanted Pathway". It will be one of the thumbnails that just has an X due to the fact that it is a large picture. http://www.rlielectric.com.


 

Nice website. How are the lights mounted in the encanted pathway picture?


----------



## bobbyho (Oct 15, 2007)

There are 3 downlights in the trees. We used tree climbers to get them up there but you should be able to get the same effect with a 28 foot extension ladder. 12volt fixtures (That is all I use for landscape lighting) using stainless lags into the trees so you don't kill them. The burning bush at the base of the trees is uplight in addition to being downlit.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Your best bet is to contact your electrical supply house that you deal with and have them have their lighting reps provide you with a photometric layout and fixture schedule per your specifications. A few pictures, a sketch of the area and or a meeting with a rep will put you on your way to a successful project.


----------

